# scott genius ltd carbon fibre creaking



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Jun 2009)

hi guys,

my bikes cf and has developed an almighty creakity creak. it's definitely the frame (i think). i'm ss and uphill, put on the power, and creak creak. "now then!"! if i have the bike stationary and press on either pedal at 6 o clock she groans, the switch her around, press on peddle at 6 o clock position, she groans n creaks. what is it? do cf frames do this? had her 4 or 5 years. when cf breaks is it obvious or underhand sneakiness?


----------



## RedBike (27 Jun 2009)

From what you've said I don't think it is the frame. I think you're more likely to find it's your bottom bracket or the suspension pivots. It could even be your pedals or handlebars!

If (And I don't think it is) the frame then you need to find out if Scott warrenty their frames for 5 years or more because riding a damaged carbon frame is asking for trouble. Carbon doesn't fail like steel or aluminium. It doesn't bend, it doesn't give warning, it just suddenly snaps.


----------



## simon_brooke (27 Jun 2009)

Disassemble the bottom bracket (if it's a cartridge one obviously you can't disassemble the bearing itself, but take the cranks off and get it out of the frame. Grease everything lightly and reassemble tightly. Take out your seatpost, grease lightly, and reinsert. If it still creaks do the same for your headset, stem and handlebars. I'm not saying it definitely isn't your frame, but the main cause of creaking bikes is a dry joint; and if you get them all greased and it goes away, you've saved a fair amount of hassle and money!


----------



## buzzy bee (10 Jul 2009)

Hi

If and when carbon breaks, you will get carbon splinters, and they are bad, I have had them, not off a push bike, and they can sometimes need A&E treatment, so if your suspicious of your frame, get it checked, as if that goes, it could be quite sore!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Jul 2009)

cheers guys,

stripped, cleaned, bb, pedals, rear linkages, oiled and re assembled. no creaks


----------



## RedBike (10 Jul 2009)

I'm glad it's sorted even if you're not completely sure which part it was creaking.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Jul 2009)

thank you. it is nice to strip her every now and then. problem is tho, when i do and she is spotless i tend to avoid the trails and do road runs. it's just i know that even at this time of year, she will get filthy and start making some sort of dirty bike noise. just the nature of the beast i suppose


----------



## Globalti (22 Jul 2009)

The mind boggles.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Jul 2009)

????


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2009)

Same on road bikes....... keep on top of maintenance..............


----------

